# Cheeks?



## Team Bloody Waters (Feb 24, 2009)

I was wondering how you guys cook your grouper cheeks, I have about 3 lbs of halibut cheeks and I don't really wanna fry them. I have never had enough cheeks to make a meal of. Ant info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

